# Smartwatches dying?



## Buhma55c

State of wearables: Where is this product category headed?


----------



## sportssam

New products of Android Wear are really expensive. Maybe people would focus on Android watch,that is much cheaper.


----------



## BerutoSenpai

I think there's already a thread of the same essence, might as well check that out too.


----------



## BarracksSi

Smartwatches running Android software are getting crushed, that's for sure. At this point, it's just Fitbit and Apple making money.

https://www.aboveavalon.com/notes/2016/12/15/the-elephant-in-the-smartwatch-room


> There have been only three legitimate players in the smartwatch industry.
> 
> Apple
> Garmin
> Samsung
> 
> Combined, these three companies have represented 78 percent of smartwatch shipments over the past two years. Even more remarkable, no other company has come close to these three in terms of unit sales. Since the beginning of 2015, only seven companies have shipped more than 200,000 smartwatches in any given quarter. Out of those seven, one will soon be broken up in a fire sale (Pebble), another just announced it was getting out of smartwatches (Motorola), and two have shown little interest in releasing new smartwatches (Huawei and LG). This leaves Apple, Garmin, and Samsung.
> 
> Even more astounding, the "Other" category, the usual industry catch basin for dozens of other companies, is on track to account for just 11 percent of smartwatch shipments in 2016. One group of companies found in the "Other" category are the original sellers of utility on the wrist - watchmakers. The Swiss watch industry continues to dabble with connected watches. However, one would be correct in questioning the motivation guiding some of these companies. TAG Heuer, apparently in an attempt to claim its position as one of the more successful Swiss watchmakers when it comes to smartwatches, announced it will sell just 75,000 connected watches in 2016. Those kinds of sales make the Swiss watch industry completely irrelevant in terms of the broader smartwatch market.


It's not exactly correct to compare Fitbit's one-trick-pony tracker wristbands with smartwatches, either -- it's like comparing bicycles to midsize sedans. Still, Fitbit's growth has stopped, and Apple's on track for a record quarter of AW sales. Keep an eye out for Apple's quarterly earnings call in another few weeks (and stop chasing clickbait headlines.. ahem...).

Maybe you could say that smartwatches are "dying", but it's more like the brands whose products didn't stick are dying. Long ago, I used the analogy that there were plenty of chefs in the kitchen trying to make their own ideas of what smartwatches should be. By now, we can tell which ones found the right recipe and which ones were tossed in the trash.


----------



## Buhma55c

I would also include Apple in the "getting crushed" category. This holiday season...the number 1 IOS app download was......

Fitbit app. 😂


----------



## scentedlead

Buhma55c said:


> I would also include Apple in the "getting crushed" category. This holiday season...the number 1 IOS app download was......
> 
> Fitbit app. 


Why would an Apple Watch user download the Apple Watch app when it's already been a part of iOS since 8.2 (March 2015)?

Editing to add: It's like BarracksSi pointing out the flaw in saying that Apple sales are low because their sales are low . . . on Amazon-where people tend to not buy Apple products and instead would rather go to their local Apple Store.


----------



## Buhma55c

Until Tim Cooke actually releases Apple Watch numbers, all we can go on is inference. Hmmmm Apple gives us sales numbers for IPhone IPad, macbooks, hell even Apple TV.... If sales were so great...you would think they would be shouting their watch sales numbers from the rooftops...but no...alas, all we get is "we sold a bunch"

Also the point of that Fitbit factoid.... Even Apple IPhone users are buying enough fitbits to actually take the top spot of app downloads...do Apple fanboys need everything spelled out for you?


----------



## scentedlead

Anyone can download a free app. I’ve downloaded many free apps and used that to determine whether or not to buy the hardware.


----------



## BarracksSi

I downloaded the Fitbit app, too, and I don't own a Fitbit. I was basically using their service without paying a dime for it.

It served my purpose -- "competing" with my sister, who had just gotten a Fitbit of her own. I won. ;-p

[edit] I should add that I've downloaded at least a dozen fitness-oriented apps, and Fitbit just sits there among all the rest. I hardly use it.


----------



## Buhma55c

The smartwatch category as a whole has failed to connect with the general public. Since the start of 2015, approximately 35 million smartwatches have shipped, compared to 385 million tablets and 2.9.billion.smartphones. "In 2016 . . . for every smartwatch shipped, 10 tablets and 78 smartphones will have been sold," Above Avalon analyst Neil Cybart wrote in a recent research report.

But it’s also true that many, many people still don’t see a good reason to purchase a smartwatch, from Apple or anyone else. The public understands the benefits of tracking steps, exercise, and sleep, but all you need for that is a FitBit, which, it just so happens, has consistently sold millions more than the Apple Watch every quarter.


----------



## Buhma55c




----------



## jlow28

http://www.cultofmac.com/459136/apple-watch-series-2-sold-ahead-christmas/

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## Buhma55c

jlow28 said:


> http://www.cultofmac.com/459136/apple-watch-series-2-sold-ahead-christmas/
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


Cool...all 1000 sold out...any hard numbers?


----------



## BarracksSi

Buhma55c said:


> Cool...all 1000 sold out...any hard numbers?


They _may_ talk numbers at the next quarterly earnings call. Apple doesn't do weekly sales totals like you seem to expect.


----------



## Buhma55c

Are there any official numbers since 2015? 

All they say is "sales are the best ever"....now where have I heard that tune before? Oh yeah...Hillary's poll numbers... Hahahahahah


----------



## scentedlead

Buhma55c said:


> I couldn't care less about Apple succeeding or not, I just put these articles up that come in my news feed to annoy Apple cultists... They are EVERYWHERE!
> 
> I'm on a Corvette board... Someone comes in talks about Apple app this and app that... We talking about our cars! Not phones!
> 
> I'm on a shooting forum... Did you know Apple app can help you shoot better? Blah blah blah.
> 
> I'm on a motorcycle forum... Yep some yahoo comes on talking about how great Apple watch is when riding.... But we all found it useless in direct sunlight and having to 'flip' it to even see the time.
> 
> I've had better conversations with those crazy Jehovah Witnesses that come a knocking.... At least I can slam the door when I don't care about what they are selling...
> 
> As for the link for the article... www.Google.com


Time to remind myself what's really going on here.


----------



## Achtungz

Idk I have a feeling apple sold a lot of apple watches, I see so many people wearing it


----------



## BarracksSi

scentedlead said:


> Time to remind myself what's really going on here.


An opportunity to boost our post counts? ;-p


----------



## Buhma55c

BarracksSi said:


> An opportunity to boost our post counts? ;-p


Still waiting for those numbers......


----------



## BarracksSi

Buhma55c said:


> Still waiting for those numbers......


And&#8230;?

Wait for mid-January or so.

How many times do we need to restate how Apple reports their results?


----------



## Buhma55c

https://www.engadget.com/2016/12/29/2016-apple-fans-lose/


----------



## Buhma55c

BarracksSi said:


> And&#8230;?
> 
> Wait for mid-January or so.
> 
> How many times do we need to restate how Apple reports their results?


Hahahahaha where are the reports from LAST YEAR? Everyone is still waiting for those let alone this holiday season.

"Saying sales are soaring is not enough"

Put up...or shut up...


----------



## Buhma55c

Remember this? Where is this genius now?


----------



## bomba

I believe smart watches will always have a place and it can co exists with traditional watches. Everyone has their likes and preference, I have no problem wearing a fenix 3 for my runs/bike rides and then an automatic or a quartz watch for later.


----------



## Buhma55c

bomba said:


> I believe smart watches will always have a place and it can co exists with traditional watches. Everyone has their likes and preference, I have no problem wearing a fenix 3 for my runs/bike rides and then an automatic or a quartz watch for later.


Exactly... I agree... But these Apple watch 'geniuses' all said the traditional watch will die out... Looks like that the Apple watch is going to be a niche product like Apple TV.


----------



## Buhma55c

http://www.news.com.au/technology/g...s/news-story/be0840ba8fa4fca349e82b4fcc9176cf


----------



## Chilled

It's time to get a new cook into the kitchen.


----------



## siranak

I think getting smartwatches to interact better with other technologies eg smart home, payments, transport etc will be the tipping point where these devices really begin to take off - if they're ever going to...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lokifish

LOL, they can barely get them to function like watches. Also doesn't help that when you really can't pull out your phone, or it's miles away, most are useless. As far as the largest market for smartwatches, the U.S., tap-n-go services are still years behind most of the world which impacts utility.


----------



## DarrinNYC77

I love technology, but there are two factors preventing me from buying a smart watch: 1) Why not just look at my phone? 2) Nothing will ever replace knowing the care and development that went into the creation of the "real" watch I'm wearing on my wrist.


----------



## Buhma55c

DarrinNYC77 said:


> I love technology, but there are two factors preventing me from buying a smart watch: 1) Why not just look at my phone? 2) Nothing will ever replace knowing the care and development that went into the creation of the "real" watch I'm wearing on my wrist.


Exactly how I feel, so far all the smart watches have failed to either inspire me emotionally or even work as just a timepiece.


----------



## nicklennon

I think they are to be honest, I was asked to review one recently, its the Samsung Gear S3 Watch, as was told I have to pay just £175, but not really sure if its worth it? Its this site - so not sure if its a scam or not but there very well known, does any one have experience with the S3 or are smart watches just rubbish?


----------



## BarracksSi

nicklennon said:


> I think they are to be honest, I was asked to review one recently, its the Samsung Gear S3 Watch, as was told I have to pay just £175, but not really sure if its worth it? Its this site - so not sure if its a scam or not but there very well known, does any one have experience with the S3 or are smart watches just rubbish?


Gear S3

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=3926442&share_fid=13788&share_type=t


----------



## Henraa

Apple have struggled to keep up with demand over Christmas with a lot of models sold out into the new year. I don't think they are dying at all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Achtungz

I'm still interested in one but I'm going to wait until they have at least 2 full days of battery


----------



## fastfras

Achtungz said:


> I'm still interested in one but I'm going to wait until they have at least 2 full days of battery


I'm guessing the problem would be the weight and size of a battery to double or triple the existing power source.

I am a total Mac guy, iPhone, MBP, iPod, iMac, apple tv even an iPad. However, I do not see the advantage of a wrist worn device when my phone is available, particularly with the limited usage time prior to a recharge.

This is a Macfailure, plain and simple.


----------



## conkmwc

Buhma55c said:


> Exactly how I feel, so far all the smart watches have failed to either inspire me emotionally or even work as just a timepiece.


Agreed. A mechanical watch has a *soul*. I don't see myself ever wearing a smart watch.


----------



## IvanC

I have zero interest in a watch I have to charge ever day or two. I have an amazing device on my wrist that winds itself with my body movements, and it was invented decades ago; technology!


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

Possible turn around, android wear 2.0 allows android pay providing the watch has NFC not many do however newer models will so there's one very useful feature coming soon. Only thing hindering me is the £300 price point for a new smart watch.


----------



## BigDuke

I think the smartwatch will survive into the future but the industry needs to re-examine and refine its purpose. Trying to miniaturize a cell phone full of apps is not the way to go and thus the reason why many say "I can just pull out my phone for that" which is completely true. I think the now defunct Pebble was on the right track of keeping the smartwatch a watch and basically doing notifications simple and really well. Pebble was headed into adding fitness apps into there watches when they folded which was really too bad since I think they would have eventually succeeded. The biggest killer of the smartwatch for the moment is battery life. Nobody likes to charge a smartwatch every day or so. Also, nobody wants to spend a lot of money on a fancy smartwatch which will be out of date in 24 months. I would be interested in a smartwatch which is more like a Casio which could do notifications, run fitness apps, has at least 20+ days of life, and is rugged and water resistant to 200 meters. This could be done and offer some really cool smartwatches for everyone's liking.


----------



## sportssam

BigDuke said:


> I think the smartwatch will survive into the future but the industry needs to re-examine and refine its purpose. Trying to miniaturize a cell phone full of apps is not the way to go and thus the reason why many say "I can just pull out my phone for that" which is completely true. I think the now defunct Pebble was on the right track of keeping the smartwatch a watch and basically doing notifications simple and really well. Pebble was headed into adding fitness apps into there watches when they folded which was really too bad since I think they would have eventually succeeded. The biggest killer of the smartwatch for the moment is battery life. Nobody likes to charge a smartwatch every day or so. Also, nobody wants to spend a lot of money on a fancy smartwatch which will be out of date in 24 months. I would be interested in a smartwatch which is more like a Casio which could do notifications, run fitness apps, has at least 20+ days of life, and is rugged and water resistant to 200 meters. This could be done and offer some really cool smartwatches for everyone's liking.


Casio? Yeah, really cool but also expensive. Pebble Time I think it's the best one. I love the design.
My current watch is a Chinese product, cheap and fully functional. Although for the features and price, it is a good choice, but the battery life just as you said, I need to charge it everyday. There may be a battery revolution.


----------



## boswell

The only smart watches I've noticed on wrists seem to be the preserve of middle years guys, who appear to think it's going to keep them fit and it looks perhaps to them to be fashionable and "cool" 
It might come as a surprise then that the young generation in the main don't wear watches - at all. 
They do however have a permanent grip on their smart phone, like it was an absolute essential part of their body! 
Certainly the kids I know are never off the darned thing!
As for the just "out of young guys" - I reckon it'll take a little time before the fitness kick wears off and the realization that less junk food maybe is the way to go. And junk the watch! Who needs it?


----------



## rationaltime

boswell said:


> The only smart watches I've noticed on wrists seem to be the preserve of middle years guys, who appear to think it's going to keep them fit and it looks perhaps to them to be fashionable and "cool"
> It might come as a surprise then that the young generation in the main don't wear watches - at all.
> They do however have a permanent grip on their smart phone, like it was an absolute essential part of their body!
> Certainly the kids I know are never off the darned thing!
> As for the just "out of young guys" - I reckon it'll take a little time before the fitness kick wears off and the realization that less junk food maybe is the way to go. And junk the watch! Who needs it?


I see like everyone you have an opinion.

I see people out walking or jogging or running. Sometimes they are going
slow or look off form or are carrying a heavy load. I think, "good for them".
They are out doing something and setting a good example.

I don't see many "fitness bands" or Apple watches, but at least half of those
I do see are on the wrists of women who look younger than "middle years".
They also appear to be accessorized with fashionable engagement and 
wedding rings. I don't see kids wearing those either.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Tovarisch

boswell said:


> It might come as a surprise then that the young generation in the main don't wear watches - at all.


From what I can tell here in France, wrist watches have made a comeback in the last 18 months or so. Nearly everyone at my university is wearing one, most of them analog and almost none of them "smart".


----------



## boswell

We all have opinions rationaltime - usually owing to our Geographical and social circumstances. 
Recently in Singapore and out of a group of 16 youngsters (11 to 10 years) none had a watch. All had a Samsung smart-phone which would have to be surgically removed!
Their parents, except 2 Mothers had watches, mostly quartz. All the Mothers had smart-phones and used them almost but not quite as much as their offspring.
I know this is perhaps a very small section of society, but from one of the most technologically aware Country you can imagine. 
The entire subject came about as we were all at the group same table and I'd brought up the subject as conversation was really quite difficult, owing to most of the younger ones being ON the smart-phone (even when eating!).
Interestingly once the parents became involved in the discussion, they told their kids to stop the phones and join in. They did!
Talk about different social societies - if only UK kids could be so obedient! LOL


----------



## MrCR

The smartwatch has a place...at least for me... pulling out a phone every time it vibrates is a no-no in many situations at work;very nice to just have to look at my watch (Gear S3) and decide wether the message requires immediate attention or not. I only wear it at work. I feel it was well worth the price; more features than i need but basically all i use my phone for is texting and emails....i don't facebook, twitter, anything like that....


----------



## watchponder

A lot of analysts love smartwatches but I honestly don't see them taking over the Swiss watch industry. Many people seem to see this:








But I actually don't think smartwatches will kill the luxury watch industry (article here: https://watchponder.com/2016/08/02/smartwatches/)


----------



## MrCR

who said they would take over?? just another tool......cool tool....wish it had a camera


----------



## eljay

conkmwc said:


> A mechanical watch has a *soul*.


Which part here holds the soul?










I enjoy mechanicals as much as the next guy but let's not get carried away...


----------



## watchponder

eljay said:


> Which part here holds the soul?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoy mechanicals as much as the next guy but let's not get carried away...


I'll bite. It has a soul because it will still work in 4 years. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wind021

So negative. I see lots of fit people at the gym and MMA gyms wearing them. I use a Fitbit charge 2 and it's amazing. It knows I burn more calories from 1 hour of kickboxing compared to 2 hours of walking or 10,000 steps. It helps me keep track of calories. Bulking is really tough and I need all the help I can get. I eat as much as I can and I still lose weight. Sometimes I just drink shots of olive oil to maintain weight.

I really think fitness watches like Fitbit and Garmin Fenix are the future. I had a Pebble Time and didn't understand the point. All it does is send me notifications on my wrist and make me look dorky. I don't really need the former and I don't want the latter.



boswell said:


> The only smart watches I've noticed on wrists seem to be the preserve of middle years guys, who appear to think it's going to keep them fit and it looks perhaps to them to be fashionable and "cool"
> It might come as a surprise then that the young generation in the main don't wear watches - at all.
> They do however have a permanent grip on their smart phone, like it was an absolute essential part of their body!
> Certainly the kids I know are never off the darned thing!
> As for the just "out of young guys" - I reckon it'll take a little time before the fitness kick wears off and the realization that less junk food maybe is the way to go. And junk the watch! Who needs it?


----------



## balzebub

Despite reports otherwise, I personally feel smart watches didn't really take off nor were they the success some are touting them to be. Not many here where I live wear smart watches, those that do usually only use them when they are exercising, like a more complicated fitness tracker. And most prefer the likes of sunnto, Garmin etc. The slow down of traditional luxury watch sales is more the result of a crap economy and a market that perhaps can no longer sustain the insane prices of Swiss brands.

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JRDrew0309

I feel like these definitely serve a niche market. For me, I only use one while at the gym, I just prefer a mechanical most other times.


----------



## rudykruger

^^
It's probably more mainstream than niche, but is not the "next thing" that talking heads predicted either.


----------



## Frossty

I, personally, don´t see the use for a smartwatch. I have a few coworker how have smartwatches, and I didn´t see any feature that gathered my interest.


----------



## boze

Smartwatches aren't dying but this subforum barely has a pulse, that's for sure. =) 

I just got my first smartwatch this week and I'm liking it so far. Pleasure meeting you guys over here in the quiet car.


----------



## sportssam

Recently, I read an article from a smartwatch manufacturer,LINK I'm very surprised that they are planning to launch Android Wear. 
I don't agree that smartwatch is dying, everyone is looking forward to Android Wear 2.0.


----------



## sportssam

Frossty said:


> I, personally, don´t see the use for a smartwatch. I have a few coworker how have smartwatches, and I didn´t see any feature that gathered my interest.


I'm loving the watch face design. I like to share my design with others, that really makes me happy.


----------



## Camdamonium

No chance that smart watches will die out. Smart Watched will just continue to evolve. If anything, the mechanical watch market will die first due to the practicality of smart watches. I prefer mechanical watches due to their craftsmanship and exclusivity, but their is no denying that my younger generation could care less for Breitlings, Omegas, Tag Heuers, etc. Also, I don't like how a smart watch could pose as an extra distraction (I.e. displaying texts in a meeting). This is a market that cannot be stopped as technology evolves. 

By smartwatches I was referring to the Apple Watch as a representation in comparison to all other quartz and mechanical watches. Worse smart watches will always fall behind to Apple because of Apple's R&D team backed by superior funding.


----------



## guzzi850m2

I also very much doubt the fitness/smart watches will die anytime soon. 

I was just about to buy another Casio Pro-Trek when I started to look more into fitness watches and thought to myself, this is a huge upgrade compared to a ABC watch.

I am not a sports man by any means but if a smart watch can tell you how many steps/km's/miles I walk on any given day, I am interested. 

A friend of mine has a Garmin Vivosmart3 and this watch tells him if he has been sitting idle for too long time and urge him to go for a small walk, pretty cool in my book. 

I will likely spend app 150$ on one soon and see how I like it and if I do, get something better next year.


----------



## gsr96r

I see Fitbits, Apple Watches, and Galaxy Gear watches at least as often as I see non smart watches in my area. Admittedly, I live in an area with a large tech industry presence.


----------



## BarracksSi

gsr96r said:


> I see Fitbits, Apple Watches, and Galaxy Gear watches at least as often as I see non smart watches in my area. Admittedly, I live in an area with a large tech industry presence.


Yup. My wife has no interest in wearing her mom's Oyster Perpetual, nor does she want me to buy her a regular watch. But at the end of our walk this morning, she declared, "I want a Fitbit or a Garmin or something. I want to know how many steps I take. I need to get active again." Does she want an Apple Watch? "Nope, too expensive for now. Maybe later."

Us WUSers need to remember that the view of watches as "heirlooms that last a lifetime" is not a majority view among the general public.


----------



## Disneydave

Not sure on this one. It seems to me most people who wear a smartwatch replaced a cheap, sports quartz or mechanical or previously wore nothing. I don't see many people who were buying $1k+ autos replacing them with smartwatches. I think the softening market in Swiss autos and the "rise" in smartwatches is more coincidence than cause and effect. However, the Breitling B55 is an interesting twist on the swiss watch smartwatch.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay

BarracksSi said:


> I want to know how many steps I take.


For that, you could simply spend a couple of dollars on a pedometer.


----------



## BarracksSi

eljay said:


> For that, you could simply spend a couple of dollars on a pedometer.


I got her one, but she doesn't use it. No pedometer (that I know of) can also show heart rate, which she'd like to know during indoor workouts.

A cheap pedometer also doesn't log its data to a smartphone app, which can track past trends and share her progress with her friends and family. If that can add some extra motivation, it'll be worth it for both of us.


----------



## Henraa

I wear an Apple Watch a couple of days a week. Wearing it everyday just bores me. I'm not seeing too many in the wild I have to be honest. For people who are into watches and don't mind spending money on their collection they are quite cheap little gadgets but I feel they are priced too high for kids, well in Britain at least. Plus I suppose teenagers are glued to their phones most of the time anyway so a notification watch is quite pointless.

I enjoy mine though and I'm glad I bought it. It's nice as pretty as my other watches so I wouldn't wear it for smart occasions, but it's good for knocking about in. I'm not sure the market is dying though as it's too early to tell. It's not yet as popular as many predicted though I don't think.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TechDiverGeek

Turning in my Garmin Connect... Going back to Dive Watches.... Not sure why I suddenly just put them down.... I did.


----------



## Robert Nalbandov

Don't know about the smartwatches, but the Apple Watch is definitely going down. Their latest innovation - a watch with a sim card - just aint gonna fly. Think about it: what is the utility of talking to your watch?

Perhaps, he knows?


----------



## colgex

I don't think so, I read an article through my work computer and now I can't find it. I did a quick search and found these two:

https://www.forbes.com/sites/paullamkin/2016/02/03/smartwatch-sales-to-soar-apparently/#26a3bece3860
https://campustechnology.com/articl...up-nearly-a-third-of-all-wearables-sales.aspx

The apple watch is certainly down and always below their expectations but the smart watch and wearable industry keeps growing. I'm in IT so I'm biased; only a few wear legit watches but 75% give or take of the employees wear some sort of smart device. I've been on meetings where everyone in the room except me has a smartwatch. Right now off the top of my head, I just know 1 executive director, 1 vp, 1 svp (all wear different Rolex models) and some other EVPs/Presidents I've seen wearing Pateks and else.


----------



## BarracksSi

50% year-over-year growth is not anyone's definition of "down".


----------



## scentedlead

colgex said:


> I don't think so, I read an article through my work computer and now I can't find it. I did a quick search and found these two:
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/paullamkin/2016/02/03/smartwatch-sales-to-soar-apparently/#26a3bece3860
> https://campustechnology.com/articl...up-nearly-a-third-of-all-wearables-sales.aspx
> 
> The apple watch is certainly down and always below their expectations but the smart watch and wearable industry keeps growing.


You're pairing an Aug 2017 article with another article from Feb 2016? Anyways. Apple saw 57% growth in the holiday quarter. Here's an article with numbers from Slice:

Apple Watch Sales Were Way Up Over The Holidays, Slice Data Shows

AW sales follow iPhone sales patterns. The September new products announcements and Christmas make for explosive holiday quarter sales. And then sales taper off and by the time the summer quarter rolls around, sales are at their next-to-nothing lowest as people wait for the next September announcements. Any article that tells you AW sales are down without taking into account the sales cycle of the year is removing the context from the numbers and the author of said article is lacking as an "analyst."


----------

